# Sod - Empire Zoysia vs Bermuda in Charlotte NC (Transition Zone)



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Hey folks, any body out there with an Empire Zoysia lawn in or around the Charlotte NC Piedmont area?

Debating the merits of sodding my 6000sq ft cool season lawn with Empire Zoysia or Tifway 419 Bermuda early next Spring, and wanted to get some pros and cons regarding the Empire as I don't know much at this point...

I like the sound of Empire Zoysia's slower growth compared to Bermuda - but anyone with actual experience? And where can I even get my hands on the Empire sod here in the Carolinas?

As always, thank you Forum!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

How much sun/shade do you have?


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> How much sun/shade do you have?


Full sun for the majority of the yard, no trees, and about 500-1000ft to the NW side of the house that gets mostly shade until early evening.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Side has no chance if indeed only evening sun. Fall season could be even less?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Slower growth? That is what everyone says about Zoysia. Only true if kept under conditions of starvation and drought. Otherwise, if kept as green as most lawns are kept, expect to have to mow every 3-7 days. Growth is also rather woody and hard to mow.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Agreed @Greendoc. I mow my Empire every three days and that is minimum. I wish I could grow tall fescue, I wouldn't have a yard full of zoysia (or any other warm season turf), that's for sure!  As far as bermuda, it is the ultimate sports turf, but unless you are going to reel cut it at 1/2 inch like a fairway, it looks like green steel wool. Seriously, I would do everything possible to get the fescue to thrive -- maybe even try bluegrass like Pete Denny is doing in NC if you want something different. If you do decide to grow Empire, plan on bagging it most of the time, otherwise it's going to turn into a big mess because it takes the clippings forever (multiple seasons) to break down.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is also a trick to keep Zoysia with a rotary mower. It is less complicated keeping Bermuda with a rotary mower. My normal suggestion is not to even have Zoysia unless you can reel cut it at 1/2"


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

@Greendoc Good point Rey. You need a sharp blade, very frequent cutting, and bagged clippings, and the lawn also needs to be pretty flat so you can cut at 1.5 or below, to have a chance at a nice zoysia lawn with a rotary mower.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tell the OP about the need for disease control if your summers are wet or if your falls and springs are wet. I will also mention that what looks like persistent disease may actually be nematode damage. Failure to control the nematodes makes disease management harder at best and ineffective at worst.

Bermuda is a lot less finicky about many things. Its only weakness is shade. However, even though Zoysia _CAN_ grow in shade, it is much more susceptible to diseases. Ideal environment for Zoysia seems to be sandy soil, full sun, and control over water.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

We get tons of rain here, almost 70 inches per year, and large patch and dollar spot are always an issue -- I have to keep a pretty good assortment of fungicides to keep that at bay, and I think it would an even bigger issue in cooler transition zones. Zoysia has fewer problems when it's blazing hot outside than when it starts to cool off. Btw, I have all but given up on granular fungicides, they just don't work very well. I haven't had to deal with nematodes, but I know that can get expensive fast! For me, some shade can actually be an advantage (good morning sun and afternoon shade), because zoysia doesn't get as thick in those areas. Since i can't control the water here and we get so much of it, in full sun, by the end off summer, if kept fed enough to stay green, zoysia is crazy (to the point of being a problem) thick. I keep thatch at bay by bagging clippings and scalping in the spring and sometimes again in summer. The Aussies call Empire EZ grass, lol! It's not, not if you want it to look nice...

All that said, my lawn generally looks good, but I am in the yard almost every day working on something.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I normally keep Zoysia under control by starving it and restriction of irrigation. But when I cannot due to customer expectations of an excessively green lawn, PGRs get used. I would most definitely use PGRs in situations where it rains excessively during the growing season.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I've never used PGRs but I'm sure that would help.


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

lambert said:


> Agreed @Greendoc. I mow my Empire every three days and that is minimum. I wish I could grow tall fescue, I wouldn't have a yard full of zoysia (or any other warm season turf), that's for sure!  As far as bermuda, it is the ultimate sports turf, but unless you are going to reel cut it at 1/2 inch like a fairway, it looks like green steel wool. Seriously, I would do everything possible to get the fescue to thrive -- maybe even try bluegrass like Pete Denny is doing in NC if you want something different. If you do decide to grow Empire, plan on bagging it most of the time, otherwise it's going to turn into a big mess because it takes the clippings forever (multiple seasons) to break down.


Great insight 👍 thanks!


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

So folks what would be the best option for a new warm season lawn in my region?

Not liking TifTuf due to its light green appearance, Tif 419 is ok... Zoysia sounds like it has its issues. And the existing Tall Fescue is a renovation waiting to happen every fall due to the May-August drought/heat we get.

I understand each grass type has its pros and cons, but it so damn difficult knowing the right way forward... &#128555;&#128555;&#128521;


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't like bermuda for lawns, or centipede. You are probably too far north for St Augustine. If you really like to work on your yard, give zoysia a shot. It is the nicest looking of the warm season grasses when its in good shape. You can scalp it to the dirt in the spring and basically start over every year.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Zenith_NC said:


> So folks what would be the best option for a new warm season lawn in my region?
> 
> Not liking TifTuf due to its light green appearance, Tif 419 is ok... Zoysia sounds like it has its issues. And the existing Tall Fescue is a renovation waiting to happen every fall due to the May-August drought/heat we get.
> 
> I understand each grass type has its pros and cons, but it so damn difficult knowing the right way forward... 😫😫😉


What about Celebration bermuda? It has that darker green color, almost bluish.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Zenith_NC I am in Rock Hill and have thick bladed palisades zoysia. I cut twice a week with a toro rotary, sharpen the blades monthly, and keep it around 2 inches. If you feed it .5 lb N May-August that's all it needs. Very low water requirements as well. Needs fungicides when the weather is transitioning from winter to spring and summer to fall almost every year. Mine grows so thick weeds don't stand a chance. I've attached of pics of my yard this summer. I personally really like this grass type.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

@Ortho-Doc Nice! I like my zoysia too, even with the above caveats. Do you bag or mulch?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I alternate bagging and mulching depending on how much clippings I'm cutting. If I mulch cut I usually have to go over it with a blower to remove heavy clippings that can't settle into the canopy due to the thickness of the grass.


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

@Ortho-Doc That is an outstanding yard, well done! 👍 Looks like a nice part of Rock Hill too, my wife and I were thinking to move there once my son gets to Middle school, a nice all- brick established neighborhood (with a decent yard and irrigation for the lawn!). Suggestions welcome! And what are the pink flowered shrubs you have, annuals?

I'll do some research on the Zoysia you mention. With a young family my time is limited in the yard, I mow once a week and then usually try to squeeze in N-EXT/Fert/Fungicide etc apps when time allows - but I get it done. Hence the need for a slightly lower maintenance warm season grass for the interim. Something that doesn't need babying, self-repairs, yet responds to a good mowing/low fert schedule.

Someone has mention Celebration Bermuda above, I'll look into that too.... thanks!


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

@Zenith_NC Be careful using systemic pesticides and humic acids at the same time.

https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/newsletters/hortupdate/hortupdate_archives/2002/jun02/art4jun.html

"Both were studies that demonstrate how strongly humic acid can absorb fungicides and herbicides. Indications are that surface applications of humic acid or humate can significantly reduce the effectiveness of systemic pesticides by reducing their absorption by plant roots and soil-borne pathogens and insects."


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Zenith_NC the flowers are called sunpatiens and they are full sun annuals. Rock Hill is a great place to raise a family. And we just learned we're getting the Panthers new state of the art training facility! Lots going on in the area for sure.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Zenith_NC said:
> 
> 
> > So folks what would be the best option for a new warm season lawn in my region?
> ...


If got my tiftuf looking pretty dark green right now. I add main event to my PGR apps at 2 oz per 1k


----------

